# new to small game hunting



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

i just bought a j.c. higgins model 583.25 bolt action 20 gage shotgun from bill goodmans yasterday for 130 bucks. i was hoping to take it out and hunt small game with it rabbits,squirrell,dove,raccoon..really anything i can..does anyone have any kind of knoweldge on this gun?, i havent found many answers yet. would this be a good gun to hunt with? what all could i hunt with it? any kind of info would be great..


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

should work fine for all small game hunting.would also work for deer,depending on choke(ic is best for deer).what choke does it have?not sure how well suited the poly choke is to shooting slugs though,if it has one.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> i was hoping to take it out and hunt small game with it rabbits,squirrell,dove,raccoon..really anything i can.


I am not sure if you meant to take it out right now or not but just so you know rabbit is about the only thing in right now to hunt. Here is the list of the seasons for everything from the ODNR website.

*2007-2008 Hunting Season Dates and Bag Limits*

As far as the gun, I am not familiar with that particular one but a 20 gage should work fine on pretty much anything on the list. 12 gage will give you more power which can be helpful at times but not necessary.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

i was actually planning on taking it rabbit hunting on saturday morning! does anyone know of any good public hunting land around dayton? i was thing spring valley but not sure? also whats a good time of day to go, and any tips or anything would be great


----------

